# Goldfish have better attention spans than humans!



## HazyDavey (May 28, 2018)

Wow.. According to scientists, smartphones have left humans with such a short attention span that even a goldfish can hold a thought for longer.
The results show the average human attention span has fallen from 12 seconds in 2000, or around the time the mobile revolution began, to eight seconds.. 

Goldfish are believed to have a attention span of 9 seconds!!

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science...attention-span-than-goldfish-thanks-to-smart/

Better go dig out your old flip phones.. 

.. 






​​


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2018)

A _rock _has a better attention span than me some days.....


----------



## connect1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Interesting.

I still have a flip phone, only use it if needed for calls when away from home.


----------

